# LTS.....  Neuzugang aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen



## Hundskrueppel (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe Festgäste,

mit ein wenig Verspätung - so um die zweieinhalb Jahrzehnte - habe ich mir letzte Woche eines der Bikes gekauft, auf die ich seinerzeit so gestanden bin.
Außerdem habe ich die letzten paar Jahrzehnte überhaupt kaum irgendwas getreten, nur mal sporadisch und phasenweise - zuletzt auch schon gefühlt im letzten Leben.
Von der Materie habe ich also Null Ahnung.
Seit der Erlaubnis zum Mopedfahren ging es bei mir nur noch um Benzingetriebenes - das hat Budget, Zeit und wohl auch das Interesse an Velo`s geschluckt.
Wie z.B diese beiden :








Mit Erscheinen der ersten mtb`s mit polierten Rahmen und schön ausgeformten Umlenkungen und Frästeilen war meine Vorliebe bei Rädern eigentlich gesetzt, aber aus genannten Gründen wurde da nie was draus.
Alte Liebe rostet zwar manchmal, und oft zurecht, doch in diesem Fall nicht und so habe ich letzte Woche ein LTS gekauft - das ist auch mein erster Radl-Kauf seit Ewigkeiten.
Ich bin etwas Vintage-lastig, ob bei benzingetriebenen oder getretenen Vehikeln- oder vielleicht einfach ein treu-Gebliebener, für manche wiederum eher ein stehen-Gebliebener ... ganz wie man es sehen möchte.

Laut Vorbesitzer, der es etwa die letzten zwanzig Jahre lang hatte, soll es ein LTS II sein.
Er hätte es von einem damaligen Spezi, der einen Bike-Shop führte, übernommen - bei der Gelegenheit wäre alles neu gelagert worden, erinnerlich betrifft das mindestens den Viergelenk-Hinterbau.
Ob das nur neue Buchsen oder schon richtige Lager waren, die da damals rein kamen, wußte er nicht.
Was meint ihr - vielleicht ein `96er oder ein `97er ?
Wie ich gesehen habe in den Prospekten, hatten in `96 LTS 1 & LTS 2 eine Titanwippe und das 3er eine aus Alu.
In `97 das LTS 1 dann eine aus Alu und wiederum das 2 und 3 die aus Titan.
Durch die schwarze Kunststoff-Beschichtung ist die Nummer unten am Tretlager (ja, soviel Weisheit hab ich mir hier schon angelesen...) nicht erkennbar.
Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt werde ich die Nummer mal freilegen - daß der Rahmen poliert wird, war sowieso bei Aufkeimen der ersten Gedanken festgelegt.
Und oreschenol ist es ja ohnehin nicht mehr.
Außerdem liebe ich es, wenn etwas aus Alu oder Stainless bei jedem Aufpolieren immer wieder ein bißchen "neu" wird !
Durch die jahrelange Praxis an den Moped-Teilen bin ich im Satinieren aber auch ganz gut, ein paar Teile werde ich also sicher auch so behandeln.
Es war ungeputzt - heute habe ich es oberflächlich etwas gereinigt und mir einen Vorgeschmack auf die kommende Auffrischung geholt, indem ich schon mal ein wenig am Alu herumgewienert habe.
Der vorige Besitzer geht davon aus, daß die Wippe nicht aus Titan, sondern aus Alu ist - er konnte sich nur an Titan-Schrauben in dem Bereich erinnern.
Ich dachte eigentlich, alle Wippen mit dieser geschwungenen Form seien die Titan-Wippen.
Gab es diese Form überhaupt auch in irgendeinem Jahrgang aus Alu ?
Etwas verunsichert hat mich neben der Meinung des Vorbesitzers auch, daß sonst alle Bilder die Titanwippe immer matt und oberflächen-veredelt zeigen, im oem-Zustand.
Die Bilder lassen es nie so deutlich erkennen, aber ich vermute es ist original so eine Art Grau-Grün, wie ich es sonst von hartanodisierten Motorrad-Teilen her kenne.
Diese hier, falls also doch aus Titan und nicht Alu - wie ich eigentlich vermutet hatte - wurde dann vielleicht mal poliert, als damals laut der Erzählung das Bike zerlegt und überholt wurde.
Als Rahmenhöhe messe ich von Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr ca. 44 cm, also 17,5 ".
Ist das dann so, daß GT vielleicht etwas anders mißt am Tretlager und dies ein 18" Rahmen ist ?

Damit ihr mich richtig einordnen könnt - ich habe nicht vor, noch damit anzufangen, vom Berg zu springen oder einen persönlichen Rekord aufzustellen.
Wie schon bei den Motorrädern suche ich nicht die beste Fahrdynamik und den höchsten Speed - mehr als das Fahren selbst ist es die optische Performance des Bikes und der Spaß am Objekt - an besonderen, ausgefallenen Teilen und dem nicht Alltäglichen.
Function follows Form ist da meine Devise, schon immer gewesen - ein Wettbewerbs-Gen hinsichtlich Höchstleistung fehlt mir ganz.
Ich kann also den Tacho getrost abmontieren und muß mir nicht übermäßige Gedanken machen, wann etwas bricht.
Kann bei Oldie`s natürlich trotzdem immer mal sein, soweit ist mir das schon klar.
Ich werde vielleicht mal leichtes Gelände sehen, quasi Feld- o. Waldwege, aber ansonsten wird das Teil bei mir nicht groß rangenommen.
Ich habe es heute mal etwas um die Häuser gewickelt - das ging geräuschfrei, es quietscht auch nichts, wenn ich es im Stand in den Dämpfer drücke und mir fiel bei der kleinen Ausfahrt nichts Wackeliges oder Ungutes auf.
Was möglicherweise auch daran liegt, daß ich aktuelles Material überhaupt nicht kenne.
Nicht mal altes, ist ja mein erstes mtb...

Jetzt geht es im Winter erst mal an das Kosmetische, und in der Folge sicher auch noch - hoffentlich mit eurer Hilfe - an eventuell fälligen Service.
Ich habe noch keinen großen Plan - außer daß natürlich der Rahmen poliert wird ( der Pflegeaufwand schreckt mich nicht ).
Daß es mit Lack individueller geht, ist klar - aber es muß poliert sein.   Das ist vielleicht eine Assoziation zu meiner Jugend.
Ansonsten glaube ich, muß ich am LTS diese Marzocci-Gabel mit dem gelochten Standrohr haben.
"HC" meine ich hieß die, scheinbar in Varianten "500",  "600"  "700"  zu haben gewesen.
Und irgendwann möchte ich ein frühes STS daneben stellen, das dann mit umgelenkter Gabel...... aber ich will nicht gleich anfangs schon wieder maßlos werden.

Hier ein paar Bilder - ich mache morgen bei Tageslicht noch welche, mit Blitz bringt es das nicht so.
Die Ausstattung vielleicht auch noch, soweit ich sie erkennen kann :

Bremse..............XT
Bremshebel....Avid SD 2.0  (Hebel eloxiert, Klemme Alu poliert)
Nabe vorne.....XT Parallax
Nabe hinten....XT Parallax (meine ich, Aufkleber fehlt)
Umwerfer.........XT
Kurbel................Deore LX
Kettenblatt......???....( ihr seid dran )
Kassette............???....( dto )
Schalthebel.....( ?? XT ?? )
Vorbau...............Ritchey
Gabel..................Rockshox   Judy XC
Dämpfer hi.......???
Lenker.................?... Alu poliert
Stütze..................?....schwarz seidenmatt eloxiert
Pedale................."Point"
Sattel...................."Mach"
Reifen...................Panaracer XC  magic
Felge.....................vorne----Mavic  237 S  (6061 ;  Swiss Spokes)
Felge.....................hinten----FIR   M  123


----------



## LupilusX (13. Oktober 2020)

Wird ein 16" Rahmen sein - GT hat damals Mitte Tretlager Mitte Oberrohr/Sitzrohr gemessen - bzw auch erkennbar an der Ablenkung des Hinterbaues oberhalb vom Oberrohr. Ab 18" u größer war der dann unterhalb ausgeführt... Mein 18" hat Mitte - Ende gemessene 52cm

Rahmennummer freilegen - zeigt Monat bzw Baujahr (Fertigungsjahr NICHT Modelljahr) und Rahmenhöhe - siehe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hundskrueppel (14. Oktober 2020)

merci, gutes Input - so gemessen kommt es hin mit der Einstufung als 16", und durch die Position vom Auge für die Ablenkung ist es dann ja auch klar.
Rein optisch mag ich die Linie zum Rahmen bzw Anordung der Aufhängung für die Wippe oberhalb vom Oberrohr am liebsten, das fügt sich insoweit also ganz gut.
Ist für mich als mtb-Frischling nur noch eine ungewohnt kleine Rahmen-Größe, empfinde beinahe so ein bißchen Kinderrad Optik, aber das wird sich schon geben.   Hinsichtlich Steifigkeit dürfte ein kleinerer Rahmen ja nicht abträglich sein.
Der Vorbesitzer ging längenmäßig beinahe auf 190cm zu und war somit rund 10cm größer als ich, hatte also die Sattelstrebe weiter rausgezogen.
Hier steht es neben dem 91er Scott Boulder, das ich vor Kurzem geschenkt bekommen habe, und durch das mein Interesse jetzt überhaupt wieder aufflammte.



Das Scott mit dem geraden Oberrohr und 21" Rahmen finde ich wiederum zu hoch, insofern wird`s schon passen. Ist ja auch eine andere Geometrie.
Jedenfalls das Pedalieren oder der Druck auf dem Lenker paßt meiner Meinung nach, auch keine Knieschmerzen, und ich empfinde die Sattelstütze optisch als nicht zu weit draußen.
Mir fiel nur auf, freihändig fahren um z.B. mal den Reißverschluß der Jacke hochzuziehen, geht nur kurz und hochkonzentriert - aber am besten eigentlich lieber gar nicht, da schlackert gleich alles.
Ist wohl durch Radstand etc. bedingt auch normal, denke ich ?
Anfängerfragen, genau....









Habe noch ein paar Bilder bei Tageslicht gemacht - was meint ihr zu dem Zustand der Ritzel so ?














Der Vorderreifen hatte wohl mal einen Hit, da franst und beult es an einer Stelle der Seitenwand






An der Mavic-Felge vorne stelle ich aber keinen Schlag fest, läuft - soweit von mir feststellbar - sauber, also kein Eiern zu sehen oder Berührung an den Bremsbacken.
Hinten jedoch scheint es einen Seitenschlag zu geben, die F.I.R. Felge eiert leicht zur Seite und bleibt beim Dreh-Test immer leicht am Bremsbelag hängen.  Beim Fahren merke ich nichts.
Allerdings - diese "Nut" gehört da ja nicht hin, nehme ich an.... das ist dann wohl eine annähernd durchgebremste Felge, oder ?










Gestern wieder etwas gefahren - Quietschen vom Hinterbau gibt es bislang keins zu vermelden - war allerdings auch noch nicht in leichterem Gelände, hab nur das Federn ein bißchen über ein paar Randsteine runter gecheckt und sowas.


----------



## Hundskrueppel (14. Oktober 2020)




----------



## LupilusX (14. Oktober 2020)

Die Felgen sehen nicht so prickelnd aus....


----------



## LupilusX (14. Oktober 2020)

16" der damaligen Messung auf 190cm Körpergrösse - nicht passend. Aber ev hat der kurze Beine.

Meine reichen bis zum Boden runter, und fahre den 18"! ;-)

Liebe Grüße, langbeiniges 180 Teil


----------



## Onegear (15. Oktober 2020)

Also ich würde Reifen und Felge schnellstens austauschen...aus eigener Erfahrung, was bei einer platzenden Felge passieren kann :-(

Die Kassette und die Kettenblätter sehen noch sehr brauchbar aus. Alle schön reinigen und vielleicht maximal ne neue Kette drauf. Dann läuft das wieder wie am Schnürchen


----------



## Hundskrueppel (15. Oktober 2020)

LupilusX schrieb:


> Die Felgen sehen nicht so prickelnd aus....



Ja, ist eigentlich schon kein Grat mehr hinten, sieht fast aus wie eine Ausfräsung....
Vorne ist aber ok, oder ? Da stelle ich zumindest noch keinen Grat fest.
Wahrscheinlich empfehlenswert sicherheitshalber vorne mal die Wandstärke zu messen.


----------



## Hundskrueppel (15. Oktober 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Also ich würde Reifen und Felge schnellstens austauschen...aus eigener Erfahrung, was bei einer platzenden Felge passieren kann :-(
> 
> Die Kassette und die Kettenblätter sehen noch sehr brauchbar aus. Alle schön reinigen und vielleicht maximal ne neue Kette drauf. Dann läuft das wieder wie am Schnürchen



oh, das muß man nicht haben beim Fahren, war bestimmt Aua...    🚴‍♂️.....🤕 ....🚑
Werd ich tauschen, mal sehen ob und welches Budget sich bis Frühjahr einfindet - vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwas Interessanteres und tausche vorne auch gleich mit, obwohl die vordere Felge ja gut zu sein scheint.
Möchte aber lieber was in Schwarz 🏴‍☠️


----------



## epic2006 (21. Oktober 2020)

Servus, 

einen passenden Laufradsatz mit XT Kassette und noch gut Fleisch hätte ich abzugeben, kannst mir gerne eine PN schreiben.

Auf jeden Fall hast Du Dir da ne Menge Arbeit aufgehalst, wenn Du es wieder original haben möchtest...

viel Spaß damit und willkommen bei den „Bekloppten“!

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## LupilusX (21. Oktober 2020)

Hätte dunklen Laufradsatz, inkl Scheibenbremsen - von Hope speziell für LTS Hinterbau...
Die vorderen Bremsen passen auf eine Bomber Z1, der hintere zusammengebaut und eine neue Leitung dran geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (21. Oktober 2020)

1.: Deine Fahrzeuge verraten einen Hang zum außergewöhnlichen / extremen / maximalen. 
2.: Zur Rahmenhöhe: Paßt
3.: Zum Freihängdigfahren: Die Gabel hat einen sehr geringen Vorlauf, daran wird es liegen
4.: Der angescheuerte Reifen scheint eine Beule zu haben. - Da kündet sich ein eruptives Ereignis an!
5.: Die hintere Felge ist schon sehr abgebremst. Sehr stabil und in silber erhältlich:








						Ryde Big Bull Felge online bestellen - www.starbike.com
					

Ryde Big Bull Felge ☆ gratis Versand ab 80 (DE) ☆ 30 Tage Rückgabe ☆ Premiumsupport vom Fachhändler ☆ starbike.com




					www.starbike.com
				



Das Ventilloch kann / darf auf 8,5 mm aufgebohrt werden, falls nötig.


----------



## Hundskrueppel (21. Oktober 2020)

Ja Hallo - das freut mich ja, daß ihr euch meiner annehmt - vielen Dank !

@ cjbffm ... jo, zieht sich durch mein Leben - ich mag "so Sachen mit Rädern dran"......... sie dürfen meinetwegen sogar schlecht zu fahren sein und unpraktisch - aber Hauptsache nicht alltäglich und sie machen auf irgendeine Art Spaß... notfalls nur zum Angaffen !
Super Info. Muß mal ins Gabelthema mehr eintauchen.  Gut zu wissen über die Rahmenhöhe, habe inzwischen auch das Gefühl, daß es paßt.
Den Vorderreifen hau ich wech.
Mit der Felge auch ein guter Tip - Schwarz ist ja auch noch eine Version dabei in Deinem link.
Und auf jeden Fall eine Reparaturmöglichkeit, die sich jeder leisten kann in jeder Situation 

@epic2006 ....... da bin ich sozusagen "im Vorteil", daß ich zumindest diesen Anspruch nicht habe (zumindest nicht grundsätzlich) :  Originalzustand ist nicht mein Ziel.
Früher wollte ich sogar so wenig Originalteile wie möglich an einem Fahrzeug.  Inzwischen unterscheide ich das ein bißchen und je nach Fahrzeug darf es auch mal "weitgehend" oreschenol oder an`s Original angelehnt sein.
So seh ich`s für das GT auch - ich würde mir jetzt z.B. ein Decal meiner Wahl aussuchen, nicht unbedingt das, das eigentlich dem Modell und Jahr entspricht.
Das mit dem Werterhalt usw steht praktisch nicht im Aufgabenbuch.
Meine Krankheit ist eher, mit Gebrauchsspuren auf meinen Schätzchen nicht leben zu können..... Beulen und Kratzer spüre ich quasi persönlich.....
Insofern dürfte mir das mit dem Polieren des Rahmens entgegenkommen.
Ist halt zu hoffen, daß unter dem schwarzen Pulver keine gespachtelte Delle zum Vorschein kommt.
Hab erst gestern Abend wieder am Hinterbau rumpoliert und war nach der Mühe beglückt vom frischen
Glanz.🤩 ...... hat immer wieder was Meditatives.....
Bezüglich der Räder - Danke für das Angebot, das merke ich mir gerne vor - ich warte nämlich noch auf den Anruf meiner Autowerkstatt.....morgen früh erfahre ich die Rechnungshöhe und dann weiß ich, wie
ich in der nächsten Zeit mit Ausgaben umzugehen habe (dachte beim Abgeben des Autos gestern noch, ich
bräuchte nur die Ölwechsel und Flüssigkeiten, aber gleich auf der Bühne zeigte sich ein defektes Winkelgetriebe und ausgeschlagene Gelenkwellen .....   ...😧....  muß wohl den Sparstrumpf plündern....)


@ Lupilus .... Da hast Du mir aber ein feines Leckerli hingeworfen.....🐶...😻...🐥...
.... ich habe beim Betrachten des Hinterbaus letztens erst gedacht, daß diese Art der Schwinge ohne Felgenbremse besser in Szene gesetzt wäre, aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht.
Gleichzeitig wäre es mit Scheiben möglich, schwarze oder sonstwie gefärbte Felgen zu fahren, ohne daß sich die Seiten blank bremsen oder nach und nach vom Bremsen unansehnlich werden, bis sie mal ganz blank sind.
Und fehlender oem-Zustand würde mich sowieso nicht schmerzen, als alten Custom-Heini.
Wobei dieser Kit ja vielleicht sogar aus der Zeit stammt und Ära-gerecht wäre ??
Wäre wie gesagt für mich eh kein Hindernis....Aber davon abgesehen scheint das dann ein Kit zu sein mit an der Schwinge angeschellter Bremssattel-Abstützung, oder ? Also ohne Bohren und Schweißen (so daß der geneigte mtb-Sammler im Jahre 2170 wieder den oem-Zustand herstellen könnte) ?
Ist es bekannt, wie / ob der geschellte Sattel dauerhaft in Position bleibt und fest bleibt  ?
Schon interessant für mich....Als Gabel schwebt mir für das LTS ja bisher eigentlich eine dieser unten gelochten Marzoccis vor, die ginge dann wahrscheinlich nicht ?

Also Dein Kit mit der Schelle ist zwar nicht ganz so schick wie hier die integrierte Halterung :





Aaaaber - doch einen Hauch leichtfüßiger und filigraner als dieser :









😄


----------



## LupilusX (21. Oktober 2020)

Hundskrueppel schrieb:


> Ja Hallo - das freut mich ja, daß ihr euch meiner annehmt - vielen Dank !
> 
> @ Lupilus .... Da hast Du mir aber ein feines Leckerli hingeworfen.....🐶...😻...🐥...
> .... ich habe beim Betrachten des Hinterbaus letztens erst gedacht, daß diese Art der Schwinge ohne Felgenbremse besser in Szene gesetzt wäre.
> ...




korrekt, die dunklen Felgenflanken würden erhalten bleiben.

Foto der technischen Zeichnung von Hope habe ich gepostet - Okt 1996 u wie erwähnt speziell für das LTS gebaut worden. Klar sind die integrierten schöner u eleganter, kamen aber erst später auf. Am LTS Hinterbau wird nichts verändert, lässt sich wieder Rückbauen - einfach abschrauben.

"Ist es bekannt, wie / ob der geschellte Sattel dauerhaft in Position bleibt und fest bleibt ?"
--> also bei meinem Rad ist er es seit Herbst 1996 - habe damals ein Provisorium gefeilt da das Original noch nicht lieferbar war, seit damals nicht mehr angerührt. Das Hauptabstützmoment beim normalen Bremsen wird ja auf den Hinterbau geleitet, bloß beim Rückwärtsfahren oder Tricksen soll der Bremssattel in Position bleiben - und sich nicht verdrehen wie bei Deinem Foto 

Mein LTS: man sieht noch die Körnerpunkte die ich damals noch gesetzt habe um die Brücke leichter zu machen, hat mich wohl dann nicht mehr gefreut, wollte fahren^^






"Als Gabel schwebt mir für das LTS ja bisher eigentlich eine dieser unten gelochten Marzoccis vor, die ginge dann wahrscheinlich nicht ?"

Grundsätzlich schon, bloß sind die meines Wissens etwas älter, bzw kann dann der Hinterbau weitaus mehr als die Gabel vorne, finde ich persönlich nicht stimmig ;-) Mein LTS ist Modelljahr 97 (allerdings Baujahr 96) - da kam zeitgleich die Marzocchi Bomber Z1 heraus, Stahlfeder im offenen Ölbad (Motorradtechnik), damals ein Quantensprung in der Entwicklung! Waren die MTB Federgabeln davor noch auf Gewichtsoptimierung ausgelegt - und entsprechend wenig Federweg bzw weich weil leicht, war die Z1 rein auf Performance ausgelegt. Und ich fahre sie heute noch. Meine Z1 hat 2,2kg mein LTS 13,5 kg in Summe, na gut, da sind paar damals schon sauteure Titan Teile dran^^

Die von mir angeführte Vorderbremse passt genau auf die Marzocchi Z1 - und die hat den alten Formula Standard! Achtung da gibt es heutzutage sonst nichts mehr kompatibles! Es gab damals Adapter auf IS2000, so etwas heutzutage zu finden ist eine Herausforderung, Oldtimer eben.
Das Bremssystem (DOT) ist ein geschlossenes System, d h man kann am Bremshebel den Druckpunkt bzw Abstand Beläge zur Scheibe einstellen.

Ich hatte damals noch aus meiner eigenen MTB Rennzeit gute Kontakte in die Branche und habe im Herbst 1996 Rahmen, Gabel und die Bremsen bekommen.


----------



## LupilusX (21. Oktober 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag, meine Hope Bremsen ankern immer noch sensationell gut, ein bisschen digital, sprich zu forsch gezogen und ich gehe über den Lenker - mir reicht meist ein Finger und habe alles im Griff (ok, ehemaliger Kletterer). Ja, habe mehrere Vergleiche, meine drei Kinder haben Magura, Shimano und sonst noch einen anderen Hersteller bei ihren MTB Bremsen in Verwendung, habe alle diesen Sommer neu befüllt bzw entlüftet... Keine Ahnung warum meine immer noch soviel besser ziehen, womöglich liegt es einfach an den fetten Scheiben ;-)


----------



## Hundskrueppel (21. Oktober 2020)

haha, genau da hat Dich`s Bohren und Senken nicht mehr gefreut - macht nichts,  jetzt ist`s ein "punch mark custom bracket",  sieht auch gut aus, und hat den Werkstatt-race-look . . .

...ok... Dein input zur Gabel ist natürlich schlüssig und so kriege ich es zusammen.
Ich komme ja immer zuerst von der visuellen Seite her, oder aus der custom-Ecke, wie man es nennen will - daher die Vision von der XC-500 (600? 700 ?) Marzocci Gabel (in Silber) am LTS.
Habe auch eine Vision von einem STS mit Gabel mit irgendwelchen gefrästen Gelenken und Umlenkungen dran...
Du als echter und langjähriger mtb`ler hast natürlich das "form follows function" im Blut.
Also im Zusammenhang mit der disc-brake und der Verfügbarkeit kompatibler Gabeln macht das mit der Z1 Gabel dann schon Sinn.  Macht Spaß, hier dazuzulernen. . . 👩‍🎓


----------



## cjbffm (21. Oktober 2020)

Hundskrueppel schrieb:


> Mit der Felge auch ein guter Tip - Schwarz ist ja auch noch eine Version dabei in Deinem link.


Zu Schwarz würde ich dir nicht raten.
(Erstens mag ich das nicht, das ist aber kein Argument.)
Das Argument ist dieses: es würde nicht recht passen.
Es sei denn, Du treibst es auf die Spitze und machst an dem Rad alles schwarz - mit einer Ausnahme: der Hinterschwinge. Dann würde die Schwinge gewissermaßen aus einem völlig schwarzen Teil heraus geradezu leuchten.


Hundskrueppel schrieb:


> Und auf jeden Fall eine Reparaturmöglichkeit, die sich jeder leisten kann in jeder Situation


Aber gib acht, dieselbe Felge wird beim deutschen Importeur (Sandmann, der hat auch einen Online-Shop für Endkunden) für über 35 Euro angeboten. Ich kann nur sagen 'Augen auf beim Online-Kauf'.   

Edit: Ich habe jetzt deinen Eingangspost noch einmal gelesen; Du überlegst ja, den Rahmen zu polieren. Dann wäre natürlich eine schwarze Felge angesagt, sonst sieht's Rad schnell blass und krank aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LupilusX (21. Oktober 2020)

Na ja, der LTS Rahmen und die Z1 waren damals DIE Ansage bzw Kombination - habe gleich die Decals entfernt und die quitschorange Gabel mit schwerem Edding Stift übermalt, war mir damals zu grell -  also die visuelle Seite war auch da ;-)
Der Edding hat sich nun im Laufe der Jahre abgerieben, der Look gefällt mir


----------



## Hundskrueppel (21. Oktober 2020)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Zu Schwarz würde ich dir nicht raten.
> (Erstens mag ich das nicht, das ist aber kein Argument.)
> Das Argument ist dieses: es würde nicht recht passen.
> Es sei denn, Du treibst es auf die Spitze und machst an dem Rad alles schwarz - mit einer Ausnahme: der Hinterschwinge. Dann würde die Schwinge gewissermaßen aus einem völlig schwarzen Teil heraus geradezu leuchten.
> ...




Du sagst es - der Kontrast Schwarz zu Chrom-Poliert (oder eben Alu poliert) ist zwar ein alter Klassiker, aber immer wieder gut.
An der Schwinge wäre es dann ja auch so, selbst wenn der Rahmen poliert wird.
Aber ich würde es auch anfangs erst mal probieren, man kann ja alles mal zusammenstecken und austesten.
Ist das schöne am Rad - alles ist leicht vom Gewicht her und easy zu handhaben.
Mit silbernen Felgen ist es bei mir so - das ist so ein bißchen ein grundsätzliches Ding, bin der Farbe ein wenig überdrüssig, da fast jedes Rad und Auto die Farbe am Rad hat, weswegen ich auch seit vielen Jahren kein Silber mehr am Auto habe.
Aber bin noch nicht festgelegt, das muß sich erst noch finden, und in der richtigen Kombo kann auch Silber dann schon wieder genau richtig sein, wie man an Lupilus Bildern oben sieht . . .
Danke für den Tip zu den online-shops 

@lupilus  meine müden Augen meinen von den Bildern her, Rahmen ist im raw-style gebürstet und die Gabel Bronze mit hellem Kontrast-Verlauf .... ein scharfes Kleid ... ist das die betreffende Bomber Gabel ?


----------



## Hundskrueppel (21. Oktober 2020)

LupilusX schrieb:


> Na ja, der LTS Rahmen und die Z1 waren damals DIE Ansage bzw Kombination - habe gleich die Decals entfernt und die quitschorange Gabel mit schwerem Edding Stift übermalt, war mir damals zu grell -  also die visuelle Seite war auch da ;-)
> Der Edding hat sich nun im Laufe der Jahre abgerieben, der Look gefällt mir



Das erklärt meine Frage zum Finish der Gabel aus meinem vorigen Post.... Edding und Zahn der Zeit, hat was . . .


----------



## cjbffm (21. Oktober 2020)

Hier nochmal ein Felgen-Link, da gibt es zum Beispiel die Ryde Andra als Alternative zur Big Bull (aber teuer), und vor allem - weil Du oben von so etwas gesprochen hast - Felgen in verschiedenen Farben!!



			https://www.radsport-erdmann.de/de/Fahrradteile/Fahrrad-Felgen/Erdmann-MTB-Felgen/
		


Die beiden von mir erwähnten Felgen haben übrigens eine Innenmaulweite von 25 mm, es gibt auch welche (in Schwarz) mit 21 mm. 
Standard sind 19 mm.


----------



## LupilusX (21. Oktober 2020)

Hundskrueppel schrieb:


> @lupilus  meine müden Augen meinen von den Bildern her, Rahmen ist im raw-style gebürstet und die Gabel Bronze mit hellem Kontrast-Verlauf .... ein scharfes Kleid ... ist das die betreffende Bomber Gabel ?



Der ehemals polierte Rahmen hat im Laufe der Jahre (Jahrzehnte) meinen Schweiß und andere Umwelteinflüsse gekostet, ist matt geworden. Nix gebürstet, gefahren. Mein Begleiter seit fast einem viertel Jahrhundert, werde fast melancholisch - LOL.

Ev poliere ich den wieder bei der nächsten Komplettüberholung, mal sehen ob stimmig!

ja, das ist die Gabel.

habe noch eine Reservegabel bei mir, original vs dirt..


----------



## Hundskrueppel (21. Oktober 2020)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Felgen-Link, da gibt es zum Beispiel die Ryde Andra als Alternative zur Big Bull (aber teuer), und vor allem - weil Du oben von so etwas gesprochen hast - Felgen in verschiedenen Farben!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja hatte kürzlich hier auch jemand wegen seiner Felgen angesprochen, welche das sind, waren Mavic Sunset ....

Dein link ... top !


----------



## Hundskrueppel (21. Oktober 2020)

LupilusX schrieb:


> Der ehemals polierte Rahmen hat im Laufe der Jahre (Jahrzehnte) meinen Schweiß und andere Umwelteinflüsse gekostet, ist matt geworden. Nix gebürstet, gefahren. Mein Begleiter seit fast einem viertel Jahrhundert, werde fast melancholisch - LOL.
> 
> Ev poliere ich den wieder bei der nächsten Komplettüberholung, mal sehen ob stimmig!
> 
> ...




😄

Hab`s vom Bild her für ein Airbrush gehalten !


----------



## LupilusX (18. September 2022)

Na, hast Du dein Projekt weiter verfolgt?


----------

